# update on the home-made pee-pads...



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had writtten somewhere that I was going to try making some of the re-usable pee pads. ( I got the tablecloths and white flannel from thrift shop and had the flannel sheets...so nothing ventured, nothing gained LOL ) .

The first two pads I made I used 3 layers.. flannel-backed vinyl tablecloth for bottom, flannel middle, topped with material from a flannel sheet . The 3 layers worked fine but pretty heavy so longer drying time and really not necessary. 
The rest I decided to just do the tablecloth on bottom and flannel sheet on top. More often than not Quincy only pees once on the pads, these have worked out fine! The flannel sheets I have are very 'dense".. not thin. 

I rinse them off... then in washer with soap and bit of bleach....rinse and into 'delicate' dryer for only a very short time( due to the vinyl). I smooth them out and let them finish air drying. 
So far I've washed them 5-6 times but so far so good. Since I only made 7 , of course I have to continue with the disposables too but I've 'saved' using 35-42 of the throwaways... and the 'investment' was next to nothing!!!! ! :aktion033:... I still have quite a bit of the top-layer flannel sheeting, but have to get the flannel backed tablecloths. Definately gonna make more. Even if they don't hold up a long as the commercial ones... still ahead of the game LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's so nice that you can make your own. I went to the reusable ones this past winter. It's been cheaper than buying disposable for 3(now four) it seems like the tops of mine are a quilted material. They dry pretty fast. You can probably make several from just one sheet and tablecloth.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

How hard is it to train them to use the pads? I am curious if Louie would use them for the summer and on days when I need to be gone longer. He is around 5 years old and is outdoor trained. I've never had a problem with him having accidents in the house but it would be nice to know I had a backup plan in case the weather is too bad or I have to leave for more than just a few hours.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jerry, When I got Naddie...She was nearly 2 ( guesstimate). In original rescue she was outside trained. Apparently in one of her adoptive homes they said she was pad trained... I don't know what method the last home used( she got returned to rescue) but she was having to use diapers in the fosterhome we got her from. I think she was totally confused and apparently had been severely punished somewhere along the way for 'accidents" that she had become a 'sneaky' pee/potty-ier. I went over this with fostermom and had no reservations about working on this issue with her....worst case.. she'd have to live in diapers. It took a lot of time and patience but she finally became trusting enough to allow me to 'see' her pee outside..she got reward and praise... and she finally got with the 'program'.
I hadn't considered pee-pads....all dogs I've had since a kid ( looooong time ago LOL ) were outside trained. 

Quincy came pad trained ... a new experience to me and at first thought maybe he'd follow Naddie and I could get him off the pads to outside...NOPE! LOL .... I did find it was pretty nice method in a blizzard or just miserable weather! 

So... then thought maybe I could get Naddie to use pads but no-go with that for her. What we DID find, at her early training, when we were gone longer than planned...hubby had left newspapers on the floor next to his chair.... she went and peed on them! ( Think she was paper-trained not pad trained) . We still always leave newspaper in the basement in case she has an 'emergency' and we're not here but she's only used them a couple of times. She absolutely will not use the pads ...Quincy won't ask to go outside ( sigh)...

Sooooo after this loooong message I guess I'm saying I can't help you LOL.....:smilie_tischkante: << ( I just KNOW this is what you're doing! LOL 
I know many have 'cross-pottiers'...using both, but tend to think they were trained early on. Hopefully someone might have some encouraging info. Since from what I read, your boy is pretty smart so he might catch on real quick! ...though he may think it is now what you expect all the time :w00t:!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree I would really like to keep Louie's main focus on going outside but with winter coming the pads would be nice for real nasty days. I had planned on trimming his fur but decided to wait until spring so he wouldn't freeze his little butt off. As much as he could use a good clipping it will have to wait for now and I'll just cut off the bad snarls. he isn't going to be a show dog anyhow so it really is just a matter of making sure he is not too cold or too dirty/smelly. Louie would much rather hang out in the garage than look nice and I don't mind as he is good company while I'm working on things.


----------

